

Ask HN: Review my app, Gossipopolis - adparadox

It seems a little silly, but I've been working on a celebrity news aggregator for a little while now, and I would be curious what your thoughts are about it. It isn't a mind-blowing concept, but it is my first solo webapp/iPhone app, so don't be too brutal :). I was trying to keep the design clean and functional because the others in the space are pretty distracting. I would also be curious how to make the landing page "punchier", because I think my lack of designer-y skills is hurting me.<p>You can see the site here: http://gossipopolis.com and the iPhone landing page is here: http://gossipopolis.com/app.
======
skowmunk
A bit more, if you don't mind:

Having a simple 'about' page would help, though the site is very self
explanatory.

A menu at the top, even a simple one, can probably be useful.

How about making the names of celebrities (or other keywords) into links,
wherein clicking on them would load a list of articles related to them?

Got a bit more, but you didn't want it to be brutal :).

Nah, just joking. Its a good idea.

~~~
adparadox
I thought about something similar to making celebrity names into a related
article link, but it might turn ugly since there are so many nicknames
involved, and more get added all of the time. I'll see what I can hack up,
though -- it's definitely a good idea. Thanks!

------
skowmunk
Containing the content in some div tags giving it some left and right margins,
could be good.

Since this is a 'fun' site, it could be probably do well with some more color
and jazz.

Based on the type of crowd it is likely to attract, it would be better to have
'cool' colors than sober colors.

Pictures always help.

How about a search?

Good luck.

~~~
adparadox
Thanks!

The color scheme is definitely more what I'd like, rather than the audience so
that's a good point. I'll definitely add in pictures soon.

